# Is my bunny having MORE babbies????



## KrystalMarie (Jul 13, 2010)

I know I'm to excited about all of this but my bunny is licking herself and eating something that is coming out of her girl part!!! Do you think she could have more babies??? I found the new ones at 2:00 and it's 7:00 now.......is it possible, she has had six already!!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it possible you are seeing her eat cecotrophs (I believe they are called). Since rabbits don't chew their cud, their food passes through their digestive tract (the first time) and comes out as soft sticky droppings which they eat as they come out (I know it sounds gross!). They are fully digested on the 2nd pass through and the rabbits let them fall as the "cocoa puff" type droppings. 

But -- I have had does start a litter and then hold the remainder until as long as 12 or so hours later, if they for some reason (and I couldn't see a reason!) weren't satisfied or comfortable birthing right them. But the remaining kits were born in a quick rush when that happened.

Congrats on the bunnies, btw!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I assume things have settled down a bit for you by now. 

From your other post, I gather that your doe was in a cage with some others, and you had no idea she was pregnant until you found the babies all over the place. Does usually have their babies all at one time, but they can spread out the delivery. One breed (I think it's English Angoras) have a reputation for taking as much as 2 days to get the job done (some breeders use a hormone shot to speed things along if that's the case!) 

Because of the way the rabbit's reproductive system is designed, it is possible for a doe to become pregnant only on one side, and become pregnant at a later date on the other side, so she winds up carrying two separate litters with two different due dates. In all my years of breeding rabbits, I have seen this happen (for sure) one time. A Jersey Wooly doe kindled 3 babies one day, and a week later, 3 more. The babies were normal sized live newborns in both cases. 

If this is your first litter ever, it occurred to me that you may not know that a doe can become pregnant immediately after her litter is born. If this doe was in the cage with the buck when her litter was born, she may already be pregnant with a second litter. Mark the day on the calendar, and watch her behavior in about 3-4 weeks. If she shows any evidence of trying to make a new nest or pull fur, she has another litter on the way.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jul 14, 2010)

That is a frightning thought!!! I hope not but time will tell thanks for the advice I need all I can get right now!!!


----------

